# Question To All Police officers



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Do police officers have a quota on the amount of tickets they have to give out a month? If so does the one the gives out the most tickets at the end of the month do they win something? Like a TV, Microwave,Toaster. Or is there no such thing as a quota.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Microwaves and toasters, you kidding me?

Last year I won a trip to Aruba. If I keep my current pace, I'll be in Cancun by the end of this year.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



Clouseau said:


> Microwaves and toasters, you kidding me?
> 
> Last year I won a trip to Aruba. If I keep my current pace, I'll be in Cancun by the end of this year.


:L: WOW!! Time to change jobs. Man! Cancun that's the life.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Wow, all we get is a Target gift card. And only the biggest fine writer gets that.
They used to give an extra vacation day for every 100 "tickets", but that stopped when the overtime dried up.

HTH


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

In Worc. only the top writer wins. According to policy 06-123A "said officer who has issued greatest number of CMVI's within the period of one (01) month will be deemed "victor". Said officer will be notified forthwith of victory and upon notification will, within a period of one (01) week, be allowed to stop and/or seize any motor vehicle said officer has determined he/she desires ownership of, regardless of current ownership,so long as said motor vehicle is upon any city public way. Upon seizure of motor vehicle said motor vehicle becomes rightful property of the victorious officer."


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



Deuce said:


> In Worc. only the top writer wins. According to policy 06-123A "said officer who has issued greatest number of CMVI's within the period of one (01) month will be deemed "victor". Said officer will be notified forthwith of victory and upon notification will, within a period of one (01) week, be allowed to stop and/or seize any motor vehicle said officer has determined he/she desires ownership of, regardless of current ownership,so long as said motor vehicle is upon any city public way. Upon seizure of motor vehicle said motor vehicle becomes rightful property of the victorious officer."


Isn't there a law against this. I think it's called stealing if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Can't be. No way, not if it's policy...


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



no$.10 said:


> Wow, all we get is a Target gift card. And only the biggest fine writer gets that.
> They used to give an extra vacation day for every 100 "tickets", but that stopped when the overtime dried up.
> 
> HTH


So it is true. There is a quota for all officers with the exception that some departments reward better than others. So if I was an officer and I was going to get a vaction in Cancun I would wirte tickets like there is no tomorrow at least 100 a day if all possible for 30 days straight.

Now If I was going to win a Target gift card or an extra vacation day I would right 2-4 tickets a day due the incentive is not as great. Is this correct?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Yep and those officers that do not meet their quotas are publicly caned or flogged (officer preference really)....


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



rwdsw20 said:


> Do police officers have a quota


No, they are illegal in Massachusetts... twirp....


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Were to busy to have a quota, our dept. issues on average 10 infractions a day including patrol, DUI, and AVT (anti violence team)


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



rwdsw20 said:


> *So it is true*. There is a quota for all officers with the exception that some departments reward better than others.


Good Lord!!! I hope you are playing along with the sarcasm!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



rwdsw20 said:


> Isn't there a law against this. I think it's called stealing if I am not mistaken.


Its only stealing when you get caught. "Steal from the Speedy and give to the Greedy"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

You guys are too much..... Stop feeding the kid a line of BS.

I have never heard of trips, free wheels or TV's the only incentive that MGL allows is CASH.



> CHAPTER 90C. PROCEDURE FOR MOTOR VEHICLE OFFENSES AND CITATIONS
> Chapter 90C: Section 2 Subsection OU812. Rewards for issuing citations
> Section 2. Subsection OU812. Each police chief may reward the top citation issuer monetary rewards not to exceed the sum of $1500 per month these rewards are available to each permanent full-time police officer of his department whose duties may or will include traffic duty or traffic law enforcement, or directing or controlling traffic, and to such other officers as he at his discretion may determine. Each police chief shall issue a receipt on a form approved by the registrar to show the income received for such rewards.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

This is a common question for some reason...My answer is always the same: There is no ticket quota...I can write as many tickets as I want!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Most of these guys are full of it. You can not get gifts, all you can get is cash...and it has to be declared as income.
I know that in my town the MSP patrol the roads and spilt the fines with the town. Each year we end up buying something new for one of the selectmen. Last year the guy got an ATV thing called a Gator with all the proceeds. It's one of the only reasons people become selectmen in my Town. For the cash from patrols. I think we hire the MSP at a four hour block, for like $160. Then half the fine money comes back to the town.

The best thing so far was a drug siezure car, it was an escalade or some such thing. We sold it at auction for like $45K, which was a bargin, and split the money with the Trooper that pulled the guy over. He ended up putting a down payment on a boat and the Selectmen that got the money actually had a town picnic and fireworks....it was cool.

PS I'm not a cop but I know the lots of them and work for the town...so I see the money coming in.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

My department beats us if we don't write enough tickets. I wish it would stop.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



Curious EMT said:


> No, they are illegal in Massachusetts... twirp....


Are you saying that police officers have laws they have to follow by! I thought once you were a police officer you were the man! Like I once saw a cop walk on top of his cruiser. He started on the trunk and went all the way across to the front of the hood. I was amazed that he did that. All I can think of was, that's my tax dollars at work!

I asked him why did you do that. His response was because, I am a police officer an I can. So I asked him can I do that, he said "NO"! If you do that I will have to arrest you, unless you do it to your own car then it's ok as long as you do not break any laws doing it, and it's not my cruiser I dont care.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



Officer Dunngeon said:


> My department beats us if we don't write enough tickets. I wish it would stop.


WOW! you have a tough department .I would write like 5000 tickets a day if I was you :BE:


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



NBC515 said:


> This is a common question for some reason...My answer is always the same: There is no ticket quota...I can write as many tickets as I want!


Well do you write as many tickets as you want or as many people that are breaking the law and deserve a ticket. Or do yo just say, "that guy looks like he deserves a ticket even if he is not breaking any laws.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

Don't have quota here... just a mandatory 30min. of traffic enforcement per shift per unit.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*

We were so busy one part of my shift the other night,the supervisor requested that we dont make any pro active motor vehicle stops.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



rwdsw20 said:


> WOW! you have a tough department .I would write like 5000 tickets a day if I was you :BE:


Are you saying you like the idea of police officers being hurt? :???:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Anyone who has worked the lovely GHSB Mobilizations (click-it or Ticket; You drink, you drive, you lose) is familiar with the "3 stops per hour" rule. No mention of ticket quotas, just stops. We just get "reminder" emails at my department if we dont write enough...


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



rwdsw20 said:


> So it is true. There is a quota for all officers with the exception that some departments reward better than others. So if I was an officer and I was going to get a vaction in Cancun I would wirte tickets like there is no tomorrow at least 100 a day if all possible for 30 days straight.
> 
> Now If I was going to win a Target gift card or an extra vacation day I would right 2-4 tickets a day due the incentive is not as great. Is this correct?


The max. time off was one day per week, and they couldn't be used consecutively.

They did away with that policy anyway, as stated, because it created too much overtime. The Target gift card (because the cheif's wife is a Target exec.) ONLY goes to whoever compiles the most fines monetarily.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

rwdsw20 said:


> Do police officers have a quota on the amount of tickets they have to give out a month? If so does the one the gives out the most tickets at the end of the month do they win something? Like a TV, Microwave,Toaster. Or is there no such thing as a quota.


Any relation to WD-40?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Question To All Plice officers*



rwdsw20 said:


> Are you saying that police officers have laws they have to follow by! I thought once you were a police officer you were the man! Like I once saw a cop walk on top of his cruiser. He started on the trunk and went all the way across to the front of the hood. I was amazed that he did that. All I can think of was, that's my tax dollars at work!
> 
> I asked him why did you do that. His response was because, I am a police officer an I can. So I asked him can I do that, he said "NO"! If you do that I will have to arrest you, unless you do it to your own car then it's ok as long as you do not break any laws doing it, and it's not my cruiser I dont care.


That's right my man, once you become the po-po the rules don't apply!! It's totally awesome too, free reign. Just thinking of it sends shivers down my spine. The power is intoxicating.. And that officer you saw walking on his cruiser, hell he only did that because he didn't want to show off his levitating powers in front of everyone. That's right, once you're *the man* you're issued a badge and gun and levitating powers!!!! I totally recommend it too. Dude if you wanna be a cop and have all these powers *and* not have to follow the laws, just go down to any police department of your choosing and sign on. It's a piece of cake man, absolutely no requirements, just sign on the dotted line...


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Are you saying you like the idea of police officers being hurt? :???:


I would hate to see any police officer get hurt. Even for not meeting there quota. As a matter of fact I donate money to our local police department every month! Keep america safe donate to the police department. That's my saying!


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

rwdsw20

If you really want to "get in good" (and maybe avoid future "tickets") you could maybe drop off donuts to your local pd every now and then. That way, the guys will get to know you. Then even if you get a "ticket" from another down, they can call up and "vouch" for you.

It works.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Don't forget to yell, "I smell BACON!" when you walk in through the door.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> rwdsw20
> 
> If you really want to "get in good" (and maybe avoid future "tickets") you could maybe drop off donuts to your local pd every now and then. That way, the guys will get to know you. Then even if you get a "ticket" from another down, they can call up and "vouch" for you.
> 
> It works.


Now that's the best idea I've heard. Starting Monday I am going to my local police department and droping off one dozen donuts every day for the next month. I never tought of that, but thanks for the great idea. :BNANA:


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Don't forget to yell, "I smell BACON!" when you walk in through the door.


I think if I did that I would be in big trouble. I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Man this is great! Keep it going


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Is it me, or are we getting more trolls lately?

9/10 though. The cop riding on the hood of the car was pretty good.
Deuce is right though, they can levitate in the town they have police powers in.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Not only do we get cash for writing the most citations, we get to have one hour shopping spree in the evidence room. The only stuff you can't choose from is the drugs. Cause drugs are bad mmkay.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

this is halarious


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok! I walked in the door with a box of donuts to my local police department and they were all looking at me funny! So one of the officers behind the counter said can I help you?. I knew right there and then I was in trouble the way they were looking at me funny so I said is this build g? they all looked at me and another officer said "does this look like building G to you?. I said sorry my mistake and walked out. After trying to attemp this I would strongly suggest not trying this to anybody. WOW!!


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

5-0 said:


> Is it me, or are we getting more trolls lately?
> 
> 9/10 though. The cop riding on the hood of the car was pretty good.
> Deuce is right though, they can levitate in the town they have police powers in.


No the officer was not riding on the hood. The officer actually walked on top of his cruser. He started at the trunk and went all the way across to the front of the hood. I swear to you that he actually did this.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I asked him why did you do that. His response was because, I am a police officer an I can. So I asked him can I do that, he said "NO"! If you do that I will have to arrest you,


That's what you asked the cop that was banging your mom when you walked in on them after school.


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

j809 said:


> That's what you asked the cop that was banging your mom when you walked in on them after school.


Ok! there is no need to be attacking my mom! but since you are on the subject if your mom had change for a nickle I could have been your father.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you didn't throw the doughnuts away !!!!!

.......Please don't say you threw the doughnuts away...!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH !!!!!!



rwdsw20 said:


> Ok! I walked in the door with a box of donuts to my local police department and they were all looking at me funny! So one of the officers behind the counter said can I help you?. I knew right there and then I was in trouble the way they were looking at me funny so I said is this build g? they all looked at me and another officer said "does this look like building G to you?. I said sorry my mistake and walked out. After trying to attemp this I would strongly suggest not trying this to anybody. WOW!!


----------



## rwdsw20 (Aug 8, 2006)

Duff112 said:


> I hope you didn't throw the doughnuts away !!!!!
> 
> .......Please don't say you threw the doughnuts away...!!!!
> 
> ...


No I did not throw the doughnuts away. I took the 12 dozen doughnuts back to my work and put them on our counter for all the employees to eat them. I had one my-slef. It was actually quite intense all the officers looking at me funny like it was some kind of joke, when I was trying to be nice to them. That's not a good way to make freinds with officers. I was thinking that I might try some baggels instead.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

> I asked him why did you do that. His response was because, I am a police officer an I can. So I asked him can I do that, he said "NO"! If you do that I will have to arrest you,


 Hmm sounds like you just need to deck your car out with blue lights and then you'll never get pulled over again.. 
:alcoholi:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

rwdsw20 said:


> No I did not throw the doughnuts away. I took the 12 dozen doughnuts back to my work and put them on our counter for all the employees to eat them. I had one my-slef. It was actually quite intense all the officers looking at me funny like it was some kind of joke, when I was trying to be nice to them. That's not a good way to make freinds with officers. I was thinking that I might try some baggels instead.


I told you, you were supposed to yell out, "I smell BACON!" That would have been the tension breaker. There's nothing that cops love more than a good joke... :mrgreen:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

rwdsw20 said:


> No I did not throw the doughnuts away. I took the 12 dozen doughnuts back to my work and put them on our counter for all the employees to eat them. I had one my-slef. It was actually quite intense all the officers looking at me funny like it was some kind of joke, when I was trying to be nice to them. That's not a good way to make freinds with officers. I was thinking that I might try some baggels instead.


Dude, if you brought me 144 donuts, I'd look at you funny too.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

rwdsw20 said:


> It was actually quite intense all the officers looking at me funny like it was some kind of joke, when I was trying to be nice to them. That's not a good way to make freinds with officers. I was thinking that I might try some baggels instead.


Why does everyone think that we like donuts? 

Anyway, as a rule I (like many other officers) do not take food or drink from the general public for obvious reasons. Yes I would be a little suspicious of anyone bringing me a drink or eats. Remember that more than half the people we deal with lie to us on a regular basis for this reason we trust very few people including even those with the best of intentions. People are not nice to us and we are used to it so stop trying to throw a monkey wrench into the works by trying to be nice.


----------

